# Rubberdown made it on TV



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

The 3rd video clip down was aired last night on CBC in CANADA, just a small little blurb but got the name on TV nation wide!!!

http://www.cbc.ca/mercerreport/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SWEET! Wish it would happen to us too! Too bad you didnt have any MIMB stickers slapped on there! lol


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

No streaming outside of Canada? Bummer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I watched it Just fine ??


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I got the same thing...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

works for me.
congrats on the exposure. that was cool.


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Rick Mercer rocks, AND he incorporates cool sports into his shows.
I remember once he took the premier of Newfoundland out rock crawling with the local jeep club too.

Here's a youtube link, maybe that'll work better.


----------



## tsirwin (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats was funny, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks gcfishguy!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

that's awesome!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool, I saw the post on FB today. Still haven't got to see the Vid yet.


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

look at RDC is big time now, way to go paul


----------



## rillo750i (Oct 6, 2010)

Cool video


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Good stuff, I like it!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> SWEET! Wish it would happen to us too! Too bad you didnt have any MIMB stickers slapped on there! lol


:agreed: Hint hint, maybe some MIMB stickers on there


----------

